# My Rivieria Blue TTRS just landed



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

My salesman just snapped a quick photo for me. 

More pics to come when I pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

That is awesome, congrats!! Going to be a loooong day waiting for delivery tomorrow


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

Do post more pics. That blue looks nice! Congrats.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Awesome man, can't wait to see it all!


----------



## eddiey (Apr 25, 2012)

The Riviera Blue just ROCKS! Very special color, congrats and enjoy!


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

do like the color matched side-view mirrors too! congrats on being so damn close - but still no cigar!


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Sweeeeeeeeeeet!!! 


I'm picking up mine tomorrow too!!!


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

where at again?


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

LongviewTx said:


> where at again?


 
me? 


Audi Dallas.


----------



## 1QWIKWHP (Oct 19, 2012)

Love that color! Kinda reminds of the M3 Laguna Sec Blue..Expecting my Sepang Blue RS at the end of Dec.(fingers crossed). By the way I'm from Westchester County NY was wondering what kinda prep your going to have ex.detail, clear film and where.Thanks Carlos also will be following your build thread for ideas


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

311-in-337 said:


> me?
> 
> 
> Audi Dallas.


 I am in FW today through Sunday morning. Just wondering if at FW Audi. Congrats on another Texas TT-RS. Hope to see you at the State Meet. Check the NTAG forum for details! 

http://www.northtexasaudigroup.com/showthread.php?20671-2013-Texas-State-Meet-Discussion


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

Looks sweet!! You are going to love it. Post more pics when you get it


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome! Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Cookiepuss01 (May 18, 2010)

congrats Im sure you are going to love it :thumbup: for rocking papa smurf blue sweet color!!!


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Wowww, I can't wait to see it unwrapped! 

And good call on the color-coded sideview mirrors


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

DAYUMDAYUMDAYUM!!!!! 

I'm a sucker for blue (sepang here) I love that color. Can't wait for some sunny pics!


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

I bet I know what YOU are gonna do this weekend! Sweet; enjoy!


----------



## nzt (May 24, 2012)

Congrats awesome!!


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

OP is busy enjoying the car that he forgot about us waiting for pictures ic: That blue does look interesting so looking forward to pictures of the entire car.


----------



## 4RingFanatic (Jun 26, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## tierwun (Jul 20, 2012)

*So.... where's the pics*

Any other pics of the car?


----------



## HyperM3 (Mar 14, 2004)

The car is actually on the showroom floor and is available if anyone is interested. Please PM me for details.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

HyperM3, Thank you for posting up the photo. :thumbup:

I ended up going with an S5. Please contact Jeff York @Princeton Audi in NJ if you or someone you know would be interested in this TT-RS.


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

Gateway1 said:


> HyperM3, Thank you for posting up the photo. :thumbup:
> 
> I ended up going with an S5. Please contact Jeff York @Princeton Audi in NJ if you or someone you know would be interested in this TT-RS.


what happened?


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

southpole12 said:


> what happened?


There were a couple factors that came into play, but the car itself is perfect. If anyone is interested please contact my salesman. 

I am jealous of all of you on here. Who knows, I might end up with a TT-RS one day. Until then, I will enjoy the S5. :beer:


----------



## nzt (May 24, 2012)

I have a feeling either he doesn't know how to drive a stick or the color just wasn't what he was expecting..


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

nzt said:


> ... or the color just wasn't what he was expecting..


salvage this by changing to: carbon fiber (look) side-view mirrors, CF rear wing, dark tint windows and titanium look wheels. all to "manly" up the overall character. otherwise ...


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

I have to say; people who special order cars and then never take delivery make life harder for the rest of us who, when we order, are already 100% sure this is what we're getting. Not taking delivery of what you ordered makes it harder to order special colors and in general is not helpful. Glad you love your S5 but that type of action is something I really don't respect.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

If I could do an even swap for mine right now I would do it in a heartbeat. Love that color!


----------



## Cookiepuss01 (May 18, 2010)

That TT-RS is the tits man i would give almost anything to get rid of my 2013 GLi to be in that :banghead::banghead:


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Also, I have a set of euro headlights for sale (brand new in the box). I paid $1600 from BKS, make me an offer! 

Here is the BKS link: http://www.bks-tuning.com/epages/17...ts/AUTTL014-002&ChangeAction=SelectSubProduct


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Gateway1 said:


> HyperM3, Thank you for posting up the photo. :thumbup:
> 
> I ended up going with an S5. Please contact Jeff York @Princeton Audi in NJ if you or someone you know would be interested in this TT-RS.


I was wondering what happened to you when you posted the initial delivery pic a couple weeks ago. Sorry the TT-RS didn't work out. Ordering a TT-RS has been a rollercoaster ride for many of us. Enjoy the S5!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Gateway1 said:


> There were a couple factors that came into play, but the car itself is perfect. If anyone is interested please contact my salesman.
> 
> I am jealous of all of you on here. Who knows, I might end up with a TT-RS one day. Until then, I will enjoy the S5. :beer:


What were the factors? Didn't like the TT-RS chassis in person, or the color, or the price? Did you negotiate price before it arrived?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The TT RS looks 10x better IMHO.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

R5T said:


> The TT RS looks 10x better IMHO.


Its kind of a toss up, I considered the S5 seriously and think it is the best looking coupe on the market right now. It was just too big and gas hungry for my DD. I also wanted the RS but manual was also a deal breaker for my DD I already have multiple toy cars with 3 pedals and after a year nad a half the TTS is the most impressive all rounder I have ever driven. I imagine the RS would be even more so if you wanted the manual. Also interested in why the change.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

SKNKWRX said:


> Its kind of a toss up, I considered the S5 seriously and think it is the best looking coupe on the market right now. It was just too big and gas hungry for my DD. I also wanted the RS but manual was also a deal breaker for my DD I already have multiple toy cars with 3 pedals and after a year nad a half the TTS is the most impressive all rounder I have ever driven. I imagine the RS would be even more so if you wanted the manual. Also interested in why the change.


I think the Aston Martin V12 Vantage is the best looking Coupe on the market right now. 
Every autobox equipped car is a deal breaker for me 24/7, i only interested in cars with Manual gearboxes.
Not buying a autobox car ever.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

R5T said:


> I think the Aston Martin V12 Vantage is the best looking Coupe on the market right now.
> Every autobox equipped car is a deal breaker for me 24/7, i only interested in cars with Manual gearboxes.
> Not buying a autobox car ever.


That is a pretty car but I was speaking in the vein of German daily drivers like the M3 the S5 the C coupe etc. What color is your Vantage?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Wow.  S5 is a little cheaper and has nicer infotainment. Otherwise...:screwy:


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

Did the dealership charge you something for not accepting a custom color?


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I'd sure love to hear the details too. OP has had multiple threads about his saga here, TCL, and the Golf R forums that have made him simultaneously a hero to some and a primadonna to others, I've kept an open mind.
Very strange though to have the car you've obsessed over and waited for months for to arrive finallly come in, then to do what most would consider an abrupt change of direction after the fact. Really none of our business I guess, but we've followed your story this long Gateway, how's about finishing it?


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

mtbscoTT said:


> I'd sure love to hear the details too. OP has had multiple threads about his saga here, TCL, and the Golf R forums that have made him simultaneously a hero to some and a primadonna to others, I've kept an open mind.
> Very strange though to have the car you've obsessed over and waited for months for to arrive finallly come in, then to do what most would consider an abrupt change of direction after the fact. Really none of our business I guess, but we've followed your story this long Gateway, how's about finishing it?




Yeah. Dont make us light some torches. :laugh:


----------



## tierwun (Jul 20, 2012)

I dont get why the stock photo of the S5?

And why walk away from a $4500 deposit on the TT RS for the custom color?


----------



## tierwun (Jul 20, 2012)

I think this guy is BS too. He has a million posts. The car came in back in Nov.

C'mon son.


----------



## tierwun (Jul 20, 2012)

NamJa said:


> I have to say; people who special order cars and then never take delivery make life harder for the rest of us who, when we order, are already 100% sure this is what we're getting. Not taking delivery of what you ordered makes it harder to order special colors and in general is not helpful. Glad you love your S5 but that type of action is something I really don't respect.


I agree 100%. What swayed me from a TTRS was dealers wanted some ridiculous deposit to paint it the color I wanted.
I would be really pissed If i was the dealer. It's gonna be really hard to move this car. And God forbid they make a '14.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

I don't think it will be too hard to move the car. Granted it isn't a color for everyone, but being a limited car, it will get sold. When I ordered my custom color I didn't need to put a deposit down other than the same $500 for any custom order. And the second dealer I ordered from actually forgot to take it. All 100% refundable of course. Going back through the original thread it looks like that he was requested to put down $4500 for the color.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

tierwun said:


> I would be really pissed If i was the dealer. It's gonna be really hard to move this car.


Ditto. I like the color but it will take a special person that not only likes it but is willing to pony up the extra 3 grand or whatever it was for the paint. Not to rain on anyone's parade either, but it looks to me like TT-RS supply has reached its demand equilibrium in the US. A quick glance around at Autotrader shows almost a 100 new ones on dealer lots around the country, every dealer in my city has one in stock. They will sell out, but there's not many waiting for one anymore.


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

tierwun said:


> I think this guy is BS too. He has a million posts. The car came in back in Nov.
> 
> C'mon son.


100% agreed...


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

tilmonr said:


> Did the dealership charge you something for not accepting a custom color?





LynxFX said:


> Going back through the original thread it looks like that he was requested to put down $4500 for the color.


They requested $4500 but were ok with the $1k deposit. I did not get that back. 



mtbscoTT said:


> I'd sure love to hear the details too. OP has had multiple threads about his saga here, TCL, and the Golf R forums that have made him simultaneously a hero to some and a primadonna to others, I've kept an open mind.
> Very strange though to have the car you've obsessed over and waited for months for to arrive finallly come in, then to do what most would consider an abrupt change of direction after the fact. Really none of our business I guess, but we've followed your story this long Gateway, how's about finishing it?


Yes, I will because I've been one of the biggest cheerleaders for the TT-RS over the past few months and there are some really cool people on this forum. I just wanted to wait until I finalized this last deal. Explanation in the middle of my 1st post. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5925002-2nd-C6-Z06-5-years-later...


----------



## Tiny4cyl (Sep 5, 2011)

op is a fhag for backing out lol

lol see what i did there -- [email protected] back out hahaha


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

Wait I thought you said that you bought an S5........ ssssttttttrrrrrraaaaannnnngggggeeeee :what:


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Gateway1 said:


> They requested $4500 but were ok with the $1k deposit. I did not get that back.


Not sure if you worked out anything with the dealer yet but you should be able to get that deposit back from the dealer once they sell the car. 

Nice Z06 though.


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

Gateway1 said:


> There were a couple factors that came into play, but the car itself is perfect. If anyone is interested please contact my salesman.
> 
> I am jealous of all of you on here. Who knows, I might end up with a TT-RS one day. Until then, I will enjoy the S5. :beer:


Congrats on the car! Enjoy it!


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

RisR32 said:


> Wait I thought you said that you bought an S5........ ssssttttttrrrrrraaaaannnnngggggeeeee :what:


That's what I thought...


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

tilmonr said:


> That's what I thought...


'Premature' posting??? There might be a new med for that, but be careful if the fix lasts for more than 4 hours


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

hightechrdn said:


> 'Premature' posting??? There might be a new med for that, but be careful if the fix lasts for more than 4 hours


im confused...but I dont think quite as confused as the OP.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

lpriley32 said:


> im confused...but I dont think quite as confused as the OP.


I LOL'd.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

This whole thread is :screwy:. Why post a new thread in Vortex when you've been talking everyone here about this whole process? Something tells me we're not getting the whole story :sly: There's a coy mention of his "Euro friends" thinking he's crazy. Obviously OP is a "Vette" guy. To each his own.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

It isn't up on Princeton Audi's website, perhaps it has been sold now?


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

LynxFX said:


> It isn't up on Princeton Audi's website, perhaps it has been sold now?


Good for them. His loss is someone else's gain. :thumbup:


----------



## tierwun (Jul 20, 2012)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Good for them. His loss is someone else's gain. :thumbup:


Oh no, it's there. I'd be soooo pissed if I were them. There is no way they will move that car w/o taking a loss. They'd have to sell it below invoice.

What sucks is if anyone else walks in there and wants an Audi exclusive color they will (rightfully so) require some insane down payment.

I was gonna get a TT RS from Bell Audi and they wanted 5k down for a car they didnt even have yet. I thought they were a bunch of jerks and bought a '13 S5 somewhere else, but now I see why they asked - probably situations like this.


I still may get a track car this year so if princeton audi wants to make me a hell of a deal . . . . 


But man that color is God awful. Im hoping the photos just arent doing it justice.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

HyperM3 said:


> The car is actually on the showroom floor and is available if anyone is interested. Please PM me for details.


That car would look so much better with black wheels and exhaust tips.


----------



## tierwun (Jul 20, 2012)

R5T said:


> That car would look so much better with black wheels and exhaust tips.


It's like a Barbie car. All it needs is a drop top and a surf board sticking out the back.

Dear God, why!?!?!?!?!


But wait a min... I thought he said he bought the S5? Now has a used 'vette?

He even said in a different post "so and so is my sales guy, I bought the car"

I knew the stock S5 photos were fishy.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

tierwun said:


> But man that color is God awful. Im hoping the photos just arent doing it justice.


Personally I love the color but this is executed wrong. Tint the windows smoke the tails debadge black or gunmetal wheels and tips cabon spoiler mirrors and front lip and it would look insane.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Some Carbon Fiber parts would work very well with this colour.


----------



## RoadTTripper (Aug 12, 2012)

R5T said:


> That car would look so much better with black wheels and exhaust tips.


Definitely needs some dark accents to offset the Pokemon color. Just too crayola as it is.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

They finally added it to the website. http://www.princetonaudi.com/new/2013-Audi-TT-RS-New-Jersey-TRUB3AFK4D1900808.htm



tierwun said:


> Oh no, it's there. I'd be soooo pissed if I were them. There is no way they will move that car w/o taking a loss. They'd have to sell it below invoice.


Let's not go crazy. They won't sell it below invoice or need to. Since it doesn't have the sport pack or carbon mirrors its MSRP is actually a $1000 below their panther black TT-RS. Their biggest problem is that Riviera Blue isn't the best color for a store in NJ. Perhaps they should try and do a swap with a dealer in Florida. It's still a Porsche color so there is value there. It will just take a certain buyer. 

I agree with others, it needs some new wheels and darker accents. Contrast will only help that color.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Nothing wrong with the colour but it need some dark accents. (Carbon Fiber or gloss black paint).
Wheels and mirrors in gloss black would make a big difference IMHO.


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

RoadTTripper said:


> Definitely needs some dark accents to offset the Pokemon color. Just too crayola as it is.


You hit that dead on- Crayola, Barbie and Pokemon


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

redz9269 said:


> You hit that dead on- Crayola, Barbie and Pokemon


Come on, you know you want it! ;-)


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

You would be in good company. Jerry Seinfeld bought a '96 Porsche Turbo in Riviera Blue.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Riviera Blue is deeply revered in Porsche circles, here's from a recent post on Rennlist:


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Come on, you know you want it! ;-)


Blue, let alone Papa Smurf Blue ain't neva' gonna happen. Sort of like Ipanema which bt the way looks like monkey poop in person when it's anything but full sun out.
Plus you know a redhead in blue car not enough of an attention getter ;-)


----------

